

Poisson Image Editing in Python - fbessho
https://github.com/fbessho/PyPoi

======
fbessho
Hi dangayle, the calculation is a little bit slow for now. It takes about 15
sec against 500x500 images in my environment, and here's an issue ticket for
the speed improvement.
[https://github.com/fbessho/PyPoi/issues/12](https://github.com/fbessho/PyPoi/issues/12)

I'm not sure how many sec is acceptable for you though. If you've done some
analysis on it, it would be great if you can comment on the issue ticket (or
even better if you can raise a pull request against it!).

~~~
dangayle
Will try it today

------
dangayle
I do face swaps at work all the time, for kicks. I'll have to try this out. (I
also have to superimpose real images together sometimes, not always just to
put someone's face on the Incredible Hulk or whatnot.)

------
anewhnaccount
I get this: [http://pastebin.com/TwzufP0F](http://pastebin.com/TwzufP0F) when
following the instructions.

~~~
fbessho
As described in the instructions at the bottom of this comment (bold text
under "Run from repository (for developer)" section), please try the following
command.

pip install $(grep numpy requirements.txt)

[https://github.com/fbessho/PyPoi#run-from-repository-for-
dev...](https://github.com/fbessho/PyPoi#run-from-repository-for-developer)

------
fbessho
You can download GUI program (from release notes in the repository) and try
Poisson Image Editing in your own machine on your own.

